# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > سوال: لینک دانلود کتاب پردازش تصویر فارسی

## Mohsen_Fotouhi

سلام 
اگه کسی لینک دانلود کتاب پردازش تصویر فارسی داره برام بذاره ممنون می شم
با تشکر

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=173597&page=2

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

جهت دانلود کتاب های پردازش تصویر به این پست مراجعه کنید.

----------


## code-academy.ir

این پست هم می تونه برای شروع خوب باشه، اگر ادامه بدن

همینطور api برنامه های پردازش تصویر هم شاید بدرد کار شما بخورن

این لینک هم هست ولی به زبان انگلیسی

----------

